# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Tlcharger PixelShader 2.0

## kokoj

je voir tout le monde qui en parle mais il dise pas comment tlcharg PixelShader 2.0

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

parce que ca ne se tlcharge pas. fais des recherches sur ce que c'est en tout premier lieu

----------

